# Play...Work....Play...........



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I get so confused!!!! Spring fever and an evening off what do I do??










Well grain traffic has really picked up and the elevator manager realized they could get one more siding in to hold more cars.
So is this ,,Play... or Work???
Pour tomorrow night.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Answer: Yes!!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are having a good time it's Play, if you are not it's work!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Anybody in this hobby for real's knows it's BOTH!! Fun/Play/and Hard Work!! Eh????? Regal 

Whoops yikes that's 3 oh well you get the drift!! Hah LOL


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Alright Marty!!!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

I agree, it is hard work to play some times.. I was coaching a 5 year old handling an 18 car freight with an old engineer trying to run his passenger train at Acela speeds. Actually worked out ok.


----------



## shaneclara (Dec 27, 2007)

Fun work and totally play. I wake up to coffee, (Job requirement) work on the layout - expansion project, work on a bridge for a while, back to the layout and playing the whole time .... you can't beat it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When I use to travel a lot to fix presses I would stay at the Red Lion in Portland OR. It was on the river near a Grain Loading facility. Grain came in by rail road car and by barge. I would sit for hours and watch them move cars around as the were emptied. They used one of them samll Rubber tire/ flanged wheel type industrial engines to move the cars. That set up you are making will be a great place to move cars around .


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes. Work no doubt about it. Later RJD


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By John J on 17 Mar 2010 04:05 AM 
When I use to travel a lot to fix presses I would stay at the Red Lion in Portland OR. It was on the river near a Grain Loading facility. Grain came in by rail road car and by barge. I would sit for hours and watch them move cars around as the were emptied. They used one of them samll Rubber tire/ flanged wheel type industrial engines to move the cars. That set up you are making will be a great place to move cars around . 

Marty, If J.J. is goin to be movin cars around yer gonna have to watch him close eh?????? hah LOL Regal


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If JJ returns the track will have to be rebuilt again after JJ leaves now it's more work. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Today it was up to 45degrees , so I took a long lunch and poured the concrete, came home after 5, pulled the forms and layed the track. Will wait a week before i screw it down. 


PS, One time my ol Buddy JJ came through by himself and I asked him what he wanted to do.
So I did it, I set lots of cars out on all the sideings on the RR and he when and picked them all up and put them back into their proper storage. We both had a blast.


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

J.J.
FYI The Red Lion is gone but the silos are still there. Rumor has it much to Paul Allen's annoyance.

Phillip


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By 3lphill on 18 Mar 2010 03:07 PM 
J.J.
FYI The Red Lion is gone but the silos are still there. Rumor has it much to Paul Allen's annoyance.

Phillip 


How Sad. That was a great Rail Faning place. The Silos and their switching. Between the Motel and the river was a doule set of tracks. The big black double deck lift bridge that crossed the river to get to the Train 
Station. There was a clock tower at the station that had a sign that flashed " Go By Train" You could watch all this from your motel room 


PS Marty later sold me the engine that I used that day to pick up the cars. I ran it last sunday


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

All i can say Marty, is that i enjoy watching you work.
Johnn


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry no trains.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks Great Marty!!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Can't wait till sept.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

No trains, makes for a sad picture


----------

